# Hours old Friesian sport horse colt!



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

omg hes beautiful!!!! Need more pictures


----------



## Dreamer28 (Jun 11, 2009)

i love him!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

he is HUGE!!!! oh so cute!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

oh so big and beautiful! more pics soon!


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh, he's gorgeous! He's going to be one big boy.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Waaay too cute!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awww he's so adorable!! he's smexy like EDWARD CULLEN muahaha sorry im a twilight fan . he's gorgeous congrats!


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

LOVE the name!!!! He is extremely cute as well!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What an interesting mix. He is a cutesy and man are those markings unique. Will be really interesting to see how he turns out as he grows. I would love to buy him. He's adorable


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Awwww what a sweet little honey, what a beautiful coloring too. I've never had a foal on our farm deviate from chestnut or sorel. I miss babies so much. Your so lucky.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh my gosh is he just the most georgous thing I've ever seen!!! I want him sooooo bad!! Please get more pics soon!:wink:


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

My God he's enormous!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He is just too adorable. I love his coloring and can't wait for more pix.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

smrobs said:


> He is just too adorable. I love his coloring and can't wait for more pix.


Your wish!

Two days old!

having a nap.




















Look at my knees!








































Look at his wavey feathers already!











Here is his older half brother Jobe. His mother is a 16.3 solid paint horse. Same Friesian dad though.









Big difference!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

aawwww i want cullen how much is he! if he dissapears smrobs took him!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Iluvjunior said:


> aawwww i want cullen how much is he! if he dissapears smrobs took him!



If you're serious. PM me. Payments can be worked out too.


----------



## Deej (May 5, 2009)

What a beauty! I'm thrilled for you! I am waiting for my Peruvian mare to have her {and mine} first baby. Esperanza is due at the end of July. Your pictures made me smile. Thanks!!!!


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hes fantastic! What a cute face!! I have such a soft spot for fresians though, and he is exceptional! I love his markings! Congrats on such a cute baby


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow the new pics are amazing!! He is so stunning and so is his mom. I want him soooo badly!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Rissa said:


> If you're serious. PM me. Payments can be worked out too.


Don't worry about payments, I have my trailer hooked up and am on my way to steal him right this moment. LOL. He is just gorgeous and I love that little snip on his nose, so cute.


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

he is absolutly gorgeous. and the biggest newborn foal i have ever seen! lol!


----------

